# Air pump for shocks: Do I have to use the Fox-brand special one?



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Quick (possibly dumb) beginner question here...

To add air to my front/rear shocks, do I have to use the *fancy little "specially made for shocks" pump from Fox?
*
Can I use any old *bike pump*?

Can I use my *Sears Craftsman air compressor*?

I know you need to monitor pressure, but can't that be done just by adding a bit of air, then using a standard pressure gauge, then releasing/adding air as needed?

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes you need to use a shock pump (although not necesarily one from Fox)

Do not use an air compressor it can damage your shock (too much pressure), and a bike pump will not work (no enough pressure)

Fox actually has one of the lowest priced 'quality' shock pumps, but any brand will do:

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...ing&hvadid=18096326511&ref=pd_sl_3f3ww46djt_e


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

Actually, compressors and floor pumps both provide too much volumetric flow, not too much (or too little) pressure. But still, yeah, bad deal, can't be used, get a shock pump, doesn't have to be Fox, but they're as good as any. I actually have two, one badged Fox and one not, they otherwise look like twins.

David B.


----------



## somsom (Jun 27, 2009)

I've got a Rockshox one that I use on both my fork an my shock.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

All you need http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...es/Sette-Air-2-ST-35-Universal-Shock-Pump.htm


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

Vtolds said:


> All you need http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...es/Sette-Air-2-ST-35-Universal-Shock-Pump.htm


Got the same one, does a good job.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Vtolds said:


> All you need http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...es/Sette-Air-2-ST-35-Universal-Shock-Pump.htm


I bought the Sunline version of that pump at an LBS, all the same features at 2x the price


----------



## sbpinnacle (Jul 27, 2009)

Can these pumps be used for tires as well?


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

They would but it is not what they are made for. You should own a good floor pump, mini pump for the trail and a shock pump if you have a air fork.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

sbpinnacle said:


> Can these pumps be used for tires as well?


Yes, but not very effectively. They are made for low volume/high pressure. I top off my tires occasionally when I don't have a frame/floor pump with me and it takes a lot of pumping to raise 5psi in a tire.


----------



## sbpinnacle (Jul 27, 2009)

Good to know... I'll stay away from it. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2006)

*Fox HP Pump*

Sorry for jumping in like this, can't find a relevant place to ask: Does anybody know the e mail adress of FOX headquarters am trying to get a FOX HP pump repaired and it is proving VERY hard to get an answer to my questions.
Many thanks in advance, for any advice you have


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox/contact


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

1-800-Fox-Shox

They'll most likely tell you to just replace the pump.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

osmarandsara said:


> Do not use an air compressor it can damage your shock (too much pressure)


where'd ya get that info?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks a lot


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Fox along with all the other fork/shock manufacturers don't actually make shock pumps, they merely put their names on pumps made by another company called Giyo.
http://www.giyo.com.tw/index.htm
The Fox HP Shock Pump is the body of a Giyo GS-02 with the handle of a Giyo GS-01.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for that - I contacted GIYO by e mail who told me to go back to where I bought the pump from, who told me to just get a new pump. FOX so far have not replied I have since bought a new pump (A Pocket Shock DXG) but am still going to see how far I can get to get what should be a cheap replacement part for my FOX pump.


----------



## peer preasure (Jun 28, 2010)

u can use an air compressor, but ut have to buy a valve stem extention and u have to regulate the air...mine maxes out at 120 psi and it funny cuz thats how much pressure i need!


----------

